# HELP!!! forward/reverse drum switch wiring



## Asphaltpaver (Mar 4, 2013)

I have a 3/4hp 220v single phase motor and a dayton 3 pole forward/reverse drum switch I am trying to install on my South Bend Lathe. I spent much of my day trying to figure out the wiring. I hooked it up several different ways with no success and did my best to research it online also. The motor is a Marathon cat#319 Attached are pics of the wiring instruction for the motor and a diagram of my switch. It would be extremely appreciated if someone could tell me how to wire this up. I need instructions on what switch terminal to what motor terminal. Thank you


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 5, 2013)

we're gonna have to think about this one for a second....


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Mar 5, 2013)

your motor the way it is pictured appears to be wired for high voltage. GOOD!

here's what i have so far..
make sure no power is plugged in.
you will need some kind of disconnect or switch for your 220v power to the motor as well as your drum switch, for safety.
in the motor, mark down where the wires are at now with a sketch of the layout.
turn your drum switch to the center position, and verify with an ohm meter that there is no continuity between switch poles.
 disconnect the red terminal,add a piece of wire from the red wire to position 3 on your switch. do not reconnect this wire to the motor.
disconnect the black terminal, add a piece of wire from the black wire to position 4. do not reconnect this wire to the motor.
from your switch position 1 add a piece of wire to where the red wire originally was in the motor before you disconnected it.
from your switch position 6 add a piece of wire to where the black wire originally was in the motor before you disconnected it.

you then can install your power wires from the 220v circuit to their respective motor terminals. A and 2 in the motor.
it doesn't matter which wire goes to which motor terminal when you're wiring up the 220, they're both hot legs.

 while the drum switch is in the center position, turn on power to the motor the motor should not run if wired in correctly.
if it does run, immediately cut off power and retrace your steps. you have a wire out of order.
if it doesn't run in the center position good! now switch the drum switch in either direction to see if the motor turns, if so good!
switch the drum switch to the center position until the motor stops, then you can go the other direction on the drum switch to see if the motor reverses direction. if it does, both you and i have successfully wired up your motor.
if not we got more work to do...:thinking:
i can help out more tomorrow, i gotta get up early.
 just stop an disconnect power should you come to a point where you don't know what to do next, if your having issues!
i hope then info helps out


----------



## Tony Wells (Mar 5, 2013)

Since you are having to switch the black and red, you do recognize that they will need to be brought out into the switch housing, meaning that into the switch housing you will be bringing line voltage in, and you will have from the motor the two line voltage feeds, since you are going 220/240, plus the red and black. In the reversing switch, in either position the line connections remain the same, but apart from switching the line on and off, you will allow alternate connections only on the red and black. No power is applied in the switch box on those, so careful with your wiring. 

If you clip the female spades from the black and red and use butt connectors to extend them to the switch housing, and new wires run back to new female spade terminals for the motor end, I think it will make sense to you.


----------



## troy Guyette (Dec 10, 2019)

Ulma Doctor said:


> your motor the way it is pictured appears to be wired for high voltage. GOOD!
> 
> here's what i have so far..
> make sure no power is plugged in.
> ...


Great post very thorough


----------



## RobertB (Dec 10, 2019)

Asphaltpaver said:


> a dayton 3 pole forward/reverse drum switch
> 
> View attachment 48838


Can you confirm the model of your drum switch? You say you have a 3 pole switch but the wiring diagram you posted is for a 2 pole switch.


----------

